# Found My New Insert - NOT!



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2006)

Listed for sale locally:


----------



## Roospike (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah , very nice ............ what is it ? Why is it being sold ?  %-P


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> yeah , very nice ............ what is it ? Why is it being sold ?  %-P



Identification of this one would put Craig in the Hall of Fame. Estate sale.

I figure a good fixer upper for Elk or Corie.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 3, 2006)

Heck, it looks in fabulous shape Just put some new gaskets on it, seal it with alittle cement and she's good to go!


----------



## Roospike (Oct 3, 2006)

actually i was being sarcastic . %-P


----------



## DonCT (Oct 3, 2006)

Unknown parameter, Sarcasm. Does not compute.... :cheese:


----------



## Roospike (Oct 3, 2006)

nice poker holder and light tho  :smirk:


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> actually i was being sarcastic . %-P



Looks like the EBT wasn't working right.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 4, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: 2 points


----------



## spot (Oct 4, 2006)

That's my boombox from back in the 80's.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 5, 2006)

Really, inserts should not be used in outdoor  fireplaces. Especially ones using blowers


----------



## Corie (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, I could fix it.


----------



## Webwidow (Oct 14, 2006)

Lyden hearth... Benefire? pulled out onto hearth?


----------



## webbie (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty Good, Webwidow.......

Sunbeam Benefire - actually one of the nicest looking inserts made in 1979, when most were quite ugly. It was for the occassional fire - my dada had one in a fireplace next to the dining room table and we would light it up before we had company for a sit-down dinner.

Had large glass, tempered, not ceramic - and had stamped sheet metal doors with some air wash which kept the glass at a relatively low temp. Two muffin fan provided the air stream. The top of the unit inside had 5 three inch holes going through the convection chamber vertically (like boiler tubes) to give more heat exchange.

Was UP approved and was slip-in - no other possible way to install it.

No firebrick, just some steel fire dogs which kept the fire raised and back away from the glass.

Bro, do I win or not?

Oh, this was sold under the Bennett Ireland name...owned by Sunbeam.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2006)

Craig:

"Bro, do I win or not?"

And the award goes to da Webmaster, who has spent entirely too much of his life in the presence of odd heating devices.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 15, 2006)

You know, usually you can't buy stuff that good, you have to make it.


----------

